# Help with paint colour for the garage and front door



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

There are no set rules, in general three colors are good, a body color, trim color and accent color, your door would fall under accent color, you can pick any color, choosing a color from your brick, a color from your roof. Shingles or any other interesting architecture on your home is a good start. www.kelloggspainting.com we have a page that's all about color selection with videos and a visualizer.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

I would not do red on the garage door - that would make your house look too imbalanced/lopsided (you already have enough red/brick on the right side). 

If you don't like the current gray, your other option is the same white you have on the trim and other woodwork. In fact, that's what I would do.


----------



## syndicate1 (Jun 22, 2010)

lenozhka said:


> I would not do red on the garage door - that would make your house look too imbalanced/lopsided (you already have enough red/brick on the right side).
> 
> If you don't like the current gray, your other option is the same white you have on the trim and other woodwork. In fact, that's what I would do.


Thanks for that...so just white eh, nothing else you can think of? :help:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd do a darker blue for the garage & front door
....but I like blue


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

syndicate1 said:


> Thanks for that...so just white eh, nothing else you can think of? :help:


Unless you change the body or the trim color as well, white will work best (as boring as it sounds). You already have 3 colors going on (blue/gray, white and brick red), so in your situation it's better to reuse one of them instead of introducing a new one (that will not relate to anything and look out of place). 

Hope this makes sense


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with lenozhka. 
White is your best option with your existing color scheme. :thumbsup:

You could upload your picture to the Sherwin Williams Color visualizer-->https://www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer/ 
and see what color looks best to you.


----------



## crizzyb (Jul 14, 2010)

It's really better not to add another color aside from the colors you already have. White may look a simpler color but it would fit in different color schemes you have already in home. My home is a white house, all colors outside are all white but the dramatic combination of colors is inside.


_______________________
Live in rooms full of light. ~Cornelius Celsus
home lighting


----------

